# Pics - AI's Australian AWF in 7.62mm w/Suppressor, the SR-98



## 1feral1 (16 Jun 2005)

:warstory: None of this info is OPSEC, and similar images and info can be found on many public websites   :warstory:.

Took these pics yesterday of the Aust contract AI AWF in 7.62 x 51mm. In Australia the AWF is designated the SR-98, and the wpn was adopted in 1998, used by our Snipers. Currently only match Finnish ammo is used.

The rifle is heavy, but robust, and has a removable suppressor, however a fully suppressed version is also used by SF units.

The AI firm which makes this is based out of the UK and is now in recievership.

Go figure   ???

The AMR we use it sthe SR-98s bigger brother, the AW 50 in 12.7 x99mm.

Enjoy


Wes


----------



## 1feral1 (16 Jun 2005)

More.... 8)


----------



## 1feral1 (16 Jun 2005)

The last of the lot (for now)   

Note the similiarity of the flash suppressor to the Soviet's 5.45 x39mm AK 74.

Cold beers,

Wes


----------



## Polish Possy (16 Jun 2005)

Looks rather mean.


----------



## RossF (16 Jun 2005)

Pretty..


----------



## paracowboy (16 Jun 2005)

me want!


----------



## glock17 (23 Jun 2005)

Hey Wes,  did AI also produce that in .338 Lapua?   

And of-course would it be better than the 7.62?

Ripper!


----------



## KevinB (23 Jun 2005)

Nice,



G17 - AI makes .308 AWR/AWF/AWP's, then  AWM's in .300WM and .338LM  and the AI50 in .50BMG.  Three main platforms just really differing on the size of the action


----------



## 1feral1 (23 Jun 2005)

As per Kevin's pot, they do, but the Company is tits up for now. The ADF are/were looking into the .338, and I don't know where that stands now.

I am late, its pushing 0630, and I am yet to crawl into the shower. We are now experiencing the coldest morning of the year (Aussie Antarctic high pressure), and for living in Queensland on the Coral Sea, its cold here today, about 6C right now, and 14C in the house. I sure miss that central heat. No PT today  ;D

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## KevinB (23 Jun 2005)

Wes, AI is back - they got a bailout and are now managed by former employees who worked under Malcom Cooper.


----------



## 1feral1 (23 Jun 2005)

There ya go. We had David Caig fly out from the UK and he taugh the first Armourer's course on the AWF.

Cheers,

Wes


----------

